# Highland Park Single Malt Scotch - 12yr



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

A client gifted this to me the other day, any opinions? I typically drink Bushmills Black Bush, I am anxious to try it but thought I would get some opinions! Thanks!


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

I think it's a great single malt. Not overpowering, and with a little sweetness. I just think it's got a nice balance.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice gift. I love the stuff.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Ditto. This is my favorite "everyday" scotch. Pop that bottle ASAP, you wont be disapointed.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Awesome, thanks folks! I will open it today I think!


----------

